

The rule-making game - arbsn
http://jdh.hamkins.org/the-rule-making-game/

======
gohrt
Compare to the classic rule-making game:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic)

~~~
fsk
There are some Internet-based nomic games that have been going on for a long
time.

